# Healthcare Nurse Manager Moving from US to Vancouver



## Jenni_usa (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi everyone - we have been thinking about up and moving to Vancouver and I have a few questions. I have been looking at the Canadian immigration site and the forms/process seem fairly straight foward, but I am just wondering what is the fastest way to get into Canada: 

1. Get a job first (sponsored...not sure how hard that would really be or if companies really go for that). Husband is an RN and I guess would need to go through that process to get his license in Canada (also quite expensive and I think he has to take a certification test or something too). 

2. Go on a temporary visa and hope to find a job right away and then start the skilled worker/perm resident paperwork after arriving? 

3. Or just apply as a skilled worker for perm residency since it seems like the process is supposed to be a little faster this year. We both fall into the skilled worker category.

4. Any other ideas?

I seriously would put my house up fo sale right this moment and start planning our move by the end of the summer/fall if it would be worth it to get into Vancouver quickly and perhaps get a job by then. 

Also - not sure if this would work, but I telecommute (IT) for a large company here in the US and I think they have some offices in various parts of Canada, but if it were okay with them that I could keep my same job and just telecommute out of Canada...would that help us out in getting residency faster since I would technically already have a job? How would a work visa work in a situation like that? If that would work, we could definitely go to Canada and get our residency started and then my husband I guess could then look for work and/or get his RN license situated after we get there. Not sure if my company would go for that...which is why I am not counting on it. I need to research it through my HR dept, but if anyone has any thoughts on this -- that would be great!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Jenni_usa said:


> Hi everyone - we have been thinking about up and moving to Vancouver and I have a few questions. I have been looking at the Canadian immigration site and the forms/process seem fairly straight foward, but I am just wondering what is the fastest way to get into Canada:
> 
> 1. Get a job first (sponsored...not sure how hard that would really be or if companies really go for that). Husband is an RN and I guess would need to go through that process to get his license in Canada (also quite expensive and I think he has to take a certification test or something too).
> As a RN your husband could possibly obtain employment if the employer is prepared to apply for a LMO. This would give him a 2 year TWP during which time he could apply for PR status.
> ...


Good luck with your adventure.


----------



## Jenni_usa (Jun 23, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Good luck with your adventure.


Great, thank's so much for replying so quickly. I think what we will end up doing is sending in our application for PR towards the end of this summer and perhaps between now and then, my husband can look into some nursing jobs with the hospitals up there and if we luck out, maybe they will do the LMO for a position.


----------

